# Avatars..



## virgil (Feb 12, 2007)

How do we post an avatar on our postings? I have an image on my profile page but cannot see how to post an avatar!


----------



## Trevor (Feb 15, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> How do we post an avatar on our postings? I have an image on my profile page but cannot see how to post an avatar!


I cant post a avatar either, no one else seems to have one so it must not be possible.


----------



## beejay (Feb 16, 2007)

*Smilies*

I'd like to know how you guys get smilies into your text. I can only locate one at the heading. I don't see them anywhere other than at the bottom of the "message" box. I've email admin, but got no reply?


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

beejay said:
			
		

> I'd like to know how you guys get smilies into your text. I can only locate one at the heading. I don't see them anywhere other than at the bottom of the "message" box. I've email admin, but got no reply?



Beejay... When replying to threads/posts there is a box at the bottom left which is headed "posting rules", inside this box is a link to "smilies on/off"!
I click on this link and copy and paste the smilies onto the reply box!

Hope this helps!


----------



## beejay (Feb 17, 2007)

*Smilies*

Thanks Virgil. 
I had already noticed this box, but with it stating that smilies were "ON" I figured that you guys must know something that I didn't know. Which proved to be the case. Hmmmmm! Having said that, it still doesn't work? I've gone to the smilies displayed, clicked to copy the one I want, but returning to my text box, the "paste" facility is not highlighted, so it wont copy??? In other forums that I belong to, the smilies for headers & text are on the same text area that you are using, so you can add smilies as you write. So where am I going wrong on this?


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

Easiest way is to type what you see in the "what to type" column in the smilies page!
So to get this one  then type first : then cool then : and it should look like this


----------



## beejay (Feb 17, 2007)

*Smilies*

Graham, I'm clicking in the "Reply" as opposed to the "Quick reply"??
Tried it again, it still wont allow me to paste, once copied.
Just tried Virgils alternative & it's come up ok. seems a long winded way though. Much prefer to "click & paste" or better still, just click. 

Right back to this voting business.


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

graham/kath said:
			
		

> I don't understand why it will not work for u.
> As I am writing this now, my smilies are on the right of this text & I can click on one at any time & it will appear on my screen.  Think that u need to contact Phil (Admin) maybe he will know why urs r not working.
> regards graham



Mine are not on the screen at all! I have to open the "smilie" page if I want to copy and paste a smilie!


----------



## ROCKIN (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a shot in the dark but maybe the browser security is set too high and won't allow that bit of HTML (or what ever the site is written in) to work. in IE6 it's tools > internet options and you can adjust the security level. Give it a go. It's also the same in IE7 i think.

ROCKIN.


----------



## beejay (Feb 17, 2007)

*No change!*

Hi Rockin, just tried your suggestion, but no different. Certainly can't see any smilies whilst typing, except for the headers at the bottom of the text box.


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

Mine is set at high (I have three littlens under 11 that use this PC) and the smilies is on but I do not mind opening the smilie page and copying and pasting!


----------



## beejay (Feb 17, 2007)

YEP!  Smilies are on, but can't paste after copying, & they aren't at the side of the text box. So I'm losing all round. How do I contact Admin. Did so last time but got no reply. (See previous post in Avatars)

Haven't made it to the garage yet. Sun still belting down.


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

If I was you Beejay I would be on the bike now!


----------



## ROCKIN (Feb 17, 2007)

I've just had a look at the source code for the page and it's written in HTML and the smiles are classed as a font. (I don't know too much about this stuff). If you go to the Security page and then click on Custom Level. In here check to see if Font Download is set too Enable. 
If it is then i'm barking up the wrong tree(or just barking!).


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 17, 2007)

*Smilies*

I have the same problem. My smilies are ON, but HMTL is OFF. I am unable to click hmtl on.
I cannot get smilies inside of my text box, only outside of the heading box,as demonstrated. Like Beejay, we are in the same boat and sinking fast. And I ain't smiling at the moment and won't be smiling if I don't get them goddamn smilies, smiling for me. Keep smiling folks!!!!


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> I have the same problem. My smilies are ON, but HMTL is OFF. I am unable to click hmtl on.
> I cannot get smilies inside of my text box, only outside of the heading box,as demonstrated. Like Beejay, we are in the same boat and sinking fast. And I ain't smiling at the moment and won't be smiling if I don't get them goddamn smilies, smiling for me. Keep smiling folks!!!!



My set up is the same as yours! I just either copy and paste them or type them


----------



## beejay (Feb 17, 2007)

Virgil, You're right. Where's me leathers, not a cloud in the sky.
But I aint heading darn sarf, Graham says he ain't got no sun?


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm in Shrops and its as dull as ditchwater here...


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 17, 2007)

*Cant add an avatar?*

cant add an avatar? the option is disabled in the user options? can anyone help with this or does anyone know if you have to speak to admin?  
Virgil any luck?


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

I seem to have the same... It seems like 2 different halves of a box joined together and I cannot alter!


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

graham/kath said:
			
		

> Virgil u have disappeared from registered users. Are u cloaked?






			
				graham/kath said:
			
		

> I wonder if our friend will get a Romulan Cloaking device?




Ohhhh Yes!


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

I remember my old mum saying I belonged to the Arsetons.... The Round Arsetons as I couldn't sit still!


----------



## virgil (Feb 17, 2007)

*As good as a rest?*

I think you're stuck with the screen name you chose when you registered, but I am not 100% certain of this point!


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 17, 2007)

*Still not working*

My smilies are not smiling and neither am I


----------



## Admin (Feb 18, 2007)

graham/kath said:
			
		

> Is it possible to change user handle on this site or would a person have to reregister as a new user & start again


 
yes I can change it for you, PM me will the new one


----------



## rupert (Feb 18, 2007)

*Smilies*



			
				David & Ann said:
			
		

> My smilies are not smiling and so am I


Hello David & Ann
I have just joined & my smilies are working ok.
Could it be that as you have been a member for a considerable time, may be you were on the previous site that maybe wildcamping had and this did not transfered properly to the new site.
On reading postings, it seems to be the older members (not in age) that the smilies are not working for.
I have no idea if I am right, I was just thinking aloud


----------



## beejay (Feb 18, 2007)

*Absent Smilies*



			
				David & Ann said:
			
		

> My smilies are not smiling and so am I



D&A, That sounds a bit Irish to me, (with appologies to our friends over the water)

But I know what you mean, & yes, I mean no, my smilies are not available either.  Had a reply from admin saying, " OK I will enable a few features."
but nothing's changed so far.


----------



## virgil (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't forget that Admin has more than one forum to moderate and may not have much free time! 

I look forward to seeing some of the avatars, if allowed, as some of the profile images are downright wierd so will that continue onto the avatars?


----------



## beejay (Feb 18, 2007)

*Smilies*

I was on a ride-out today to the Lakes with an Administrator from one of my 'bikers forums. (Another glorious sunny day)He was saying that 25 new members had joined the site in the last week & that it was hectic. So I can understand the work-load that must be involved. I've got nothing but praise for the sterling work these guys put into running these forums etc. But I would love to have my Smilies on view, so that I can use 'em.


----------



## beejay (Feb 18, 2007)

*Smilies*

"Discrimination" I calls it. Lets all go on strike.

Oh! Gawd, that means another vote.


----------



## tjay (Feb 19, 2007)

*avatars*

to post avatar go to edit your account,edit avatar ,browse,go into your computer file click save then submit changes then all will be done. I did mine this morning.Getting exited now only four and a half weeks untill we pick up our new van, cheers,Tom


----------



## virgil (Feb 19, 2007)

tjay said:
			
		

> to post avatar go to edit your account,edit avatar ,browse,go into your computer file click save then submit changes then all will be done. I did mine this morning.Getting exited now only four and a half weeks untill we pick up our new van, cheers,Tom



Got my red kite up and flying!


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 19, 2007)

*virgil*

That is a strange avatar coming from you, thought you would want to shoot that.Or is it just ducks and deers. No only joking ,got to have a laugh.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 19, 2007)

*avatars*

Are we going to let admin pick a design, or have we more suggestions and would like some more designs.


----------



## virgil (Feb 19, 2007)

*Put the kettle on*



			
				GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> That is a strange avatar coming from you, thought you would want to shoot that.Or is it just ducks and deers. No only joking ,got to have a laugh.




I regularly shoot wildlife, ..... though only through the viewfinder on my Canon with 600mm lens attached.

The red kite was shot at a place in Wales near the Rhayader dams where they feed them every day and there is a fair kettle of them appear for the feeding.

Perhaps I could incorporate it into my sticker design?


----------



## beejay (Feb 19, 2007)

But, what about the non-appearance of the "Smilies"


----------



## virgil (Feb 19, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Virgil, how can I put a photo on  as it says that my photo's r too big




It needs resizing to maximum 100 x 100 pixels!


----------



## virgil (Feb 19, 2007)

*Explorer*



			
				beejay said:
			
		

> But, what about the non-appearance of the "Smilies"



I think the smilies is to do with which version of IE (for PCs) you're using!?


----------



## virgil (Feb 19, 2007)

*Size isn't everything*

If you want to email me the image I will resize in Photoshop!


----------



## beejay (Feb 19, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I think the smilies is to do with which version of IE (for PCs) you're using!?



You need to explain that one Virgil, as I haven't a clue what you mean. Ta!


----------



## virgil (Feb 19, 2007)

I see you got it down to 100 x 75 in the end!


----------



## virgil (Feb 19, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> It was suposed to be 100 x 100



It's because the image is rectangular (as in a "normal" 6" x 4" size), I cropped mine to a square shape... I have a few that I may try in the next few days before I return to work!


----------



## rupert (Feb 19, 2007)

*Photo's*

Photo's work for me too1


----------



## guest (Feb 19, 2007)

i think more people should use avatars its fun to see what people come up with,it can reflect your personality,sam


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 20, 2007)

*virgil*

Nice shoot , do you do a lot of wildlife .Dont suppose you have a shoot of salmon jumping  up some water falls.


----------



## virgil (Feb 20, 2007)

I enjoy, when I get the time, shooting wildlife. It requires a lot of patience and knowledge of what you're trying to photograph, and a lot of luck!

I have yet to try my luck at salmon shooting but you never know ...

This image of a squirrel took the best part of 6 hours to get and is my best earner yet and also won three different competitions.
(Sorry Admin!)


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 20, 2007)

*virgil*

Thanks very much ,nice shoot of squirrel.Just found one as you can now see.
Nice to see some excellant wild life shoots, i am sure you must spend alot of time taking them.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 20, 2007)

*avatars*

It looks like we are going to get a nice selection of avatars now some thing else to look at.


----------



## guest (Feb 20, 2007)

fantastic squirrel photograph,its a stunner


----------



## ROCKIN (Feb 20, 2007)

*Pics*

You seem pretty good with that camera of yours virgil. Have you been into photography long?


----------



## virgil (Feb 20, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> fantastic squirrel photograph,its a stunner



Thanks!...


----------



## virgil (Feb 20, 2007)

ROCKIN said:
			
		

> You seem pretty good with that camera of yours virgil. Have you been into photography long?



Too long!


----------



## virgil (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm still about! Learning to read with our 5 yr old!


----------



## Journeyman (Feb 21, 2007)

*Squirrel*

Nice Shot, lovely focussing on the eyes, great D O F. Camera and lens?


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nice Shot, lovely focussing on the eyes, great D O F. Camera and lens?



Thanks! Canon EOS1D, 200mm f1.8 with 2 x con.


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Virgil, you should come & sit in our garden as we have lots of squirrels



They've come to watch you playing with your nuts.


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Below the belt I think!




Snigger!...


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Snigger!...



Surprised it's let me write that word as a lot of other forums that I frequent will not!


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

Well this last 3½ months I have been off work after my spinal op so have been propping the PC/laptop up most days!  So have had lots of time!

Back to work next Tuesday (BOO) after being off since 18/11!


----------



## rupert (Feb 21, 2007)

*Bear hug*

Virgil, That is not how u give a bear hug!  & where is your better half????


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Virgil, That is not how u give a bear hug!  & where is your better half????



Taking lessons behing the camera!


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Couldn't you take the ugly mask off! ha ha ha



Watch it!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2007)

ah virgil you and your family look fab & very happy,your wife must be a natural behind the camera


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> ah virgil you and your family look fab & very happy,your wife must be a natural behind the camera




Shall I say she looks better behind the camera than in front of it? No I'd better not!


----------



## virgil (Feb 21, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> ah virgil you and your family look fab & very happy,your wife must be a natural behind the camera



That's the beauty of being a Toggie is that we have a wonderful family album!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Shall I say she looks better behind the camera than in front of it? No I'd better not!


oh dear brave man,i hope shes not reading this ha ha


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

*Nice Avatars*

There are some quite good avatars on here now. Competition


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

*Grammer correction*



			
				beejay said:
			
		

> D&A, That sounds a bit Irish to me, (with appologies to our friends over the water)
> 
> But I know what you mean, & yes, I mean no, my smilies are not available either.  Had a reply from admin saying, " OK I will enable a few features."
> but nothing's changed so far.



Especially for you Beejay, I have corrected the grammer (My smiles are not smiling, and so am I) Changed the word "so" to "neither" And I am still not smiling, because I cannot get my smilies into the text, just by clicking. I can however, do it Virgil's way by typing it in.


----------



## knoxy (Feb 27, 2007)

Virgils wife just found this thread


----------



## virgil (Feb 27, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> Virgils wife just found this thread



Stop it, I like it!


----------



## beejay (Feb 27, 2007)

*Wot! no smilies*

Hi D&A, Now that does read a lot better & yes, I can type them in as well, but I can't copy & paste 'em like Virgil says, & obviously they're not near the text box either We must be the paupers of the forum


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

*Paupers*

Beejay, You said it kid


----------

